# angeln mit futterkorb



## derNershofer (7. Juni 2009)

hi
ich gehe am we angeln und wollte mit futterkorb auf weißfisch und co gehen und maden am haken kann mir da jemd einen kleinen tipp geben wie ich das mit der montage am bessten mach und so ...
danke für alles antworten 
derNershofer


----------



## RheinBarbe (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*


----------



## derNershofer (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*

super danke des werde ich ausprobieren ich hoffe ich fang auf die montage viel
derNershofer


----------



## Breamhunter (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*

Zu meinen Anfags-Feederversuchen habe ich es auch mit so einem Casting-Boom versucht. hatte aber zu viele Verhedderungen. Jetzt nehme ich die Schlaufenmontage und funzt bestens #6


----------



## Krüger82 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*

Sehr guter link!!! Verständlich und gut erklärt und dazu passende bilder! Schlaufe ist auch viel besser als boom!!!

Mfg


----------



## derNershofer (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*

ja danke 
aber ich werde es glaub ich trotzdem mit boom probieren 
ich habe damit schon erfahrunf beim karpfenangeln gamcht fast genause wie oben das bild bloß das ich blei statt futter.. drann hatte und nen anderes vorfach
ich habe damit keine probleme das es sich verhettert 
derNershofer


----------



## Angel-Flo (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*

HI,

hätte da mal eine Frage,

wie weit ist der abstand zw. haken (köder) und Futterkorb?


----------



## RheinBarbe (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*



Angel-Flo schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> hätte da mal eine Frage,
> 
> wie weit ist der abstand zw. haken (köder) und Futterkorb?


Ich angel mit 50-70cm Vorfach, finde das ist ach mehr so eine Placebo Geschichte mit der Exakten Vorfachlänge.

Wenn die Fische beissen, dann beissen sie.

Ansonsten lies mal die Grundangelfibel, da gibt es viele Tipps, Tricks und sonstige Kniffe von Andal.
http://www.flussangler.com/Flussangler-com_Die_Grundangelfibel.pdf


----------



## derNershofer (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*

also auf karps ist das vorfach max20cm das stört dei net und da mit hab ich akein prblem
ich denke ich werde mir wumr haken kaufen und dann wird das vorfac ca. 30cm lang sein 
aber was ist damit
derNershofe


----------



## Andal (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*



derNershofer schrieb:


> also auf karps ist das vorfach max20cm das stört dei net und da mit hab ich akein prblem
> ich denke ich werde mir wumr haken kaufen und dann wird das vorfac ca. 30cm lang sein
> aber was ist damit
> derNershofe



Wie meinen?|rolleyes


----------



## Angler-Flo (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*

Fische nur mit dieser MOntage ... finde sie absolut super und bisher nur gute Erfahrungen ... Wie weit der ABstand von Futter und Köder ist kann man "einstellen" anhand von Vorfachlänge - länge des Casting Booms usw. 

Mit Verhädderungen hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Klar passiert hin und wieder mal, aber meistens dann beim Wurf - etwas unsauber geworfen. aber sonst Super! 

Nachdem der Futterkorb auf dem Gewässergrund aufgekommen ist ziehe ich die Rute noch einmal nach oben, um die Montage zu strecken, dann liegt dass Vorfach straff und man zieht es auf die Futterstelle.


----------



## derNershofer (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*

sag ich doch das ist eine der bessten montagen 
aber ich bloß nicht ob ich ein gerades oder gebogenes boom hole beim gebogenen ist es doch ein problem wenn was drann ist weil wenn spannung auf der schnur ist und des ist grum|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
derNershofer


----------



## michi2244 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*

Das macht der schnurr rein gar nichts,ob krumm oder gebogen.
Die Biegung dient lediglich nur dazu das der Futterkorb einen gewissen Abstand zum Vorfach hat,mehr ist es nicht.
Fische selber mit gebogenen und geraden AT´s und habe noch nie Probleme damit gehabt.
Selbst in starker Strömung habe ich mit einer AT-Montage keine verhäderungen wo ich mit der Schlaufen-Montage erheblich mehr hatte.
Ich finde aber auch das die Biss Erkennung wesentlich besser ist als bei einer Schlaufe.

Die Vorfach länge hängt bei mir von Gewässer ab.
Je stärker die Strömung um so kürzer das Vorfach,bis max. 30 cm,und umso weniger Strömung um so länger aber nicht zu lang max.60 - 75 cm.


----------



## sc00b (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*

Fische auch nir mit den Booms - bis her nicht wirklich oft was verheddert...

frag mich warum da der fisch nix merken sollte ausser der Rutenspitze? AT läuft doch frei auf der Schnur..


----------



## haenschen (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*

auf welche weißfische willst du denn gehn? 
mehr auf brabe?
oder mehr auf brassen?


----------



## Bibbelmann (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*

Ich sags mal so:

!  
Du sollst nicht mit Futterkorb angeln, und schon gar nicht mit der Schlaufenmontage!

böse, böse, böse !!  

Lass Dich ja nicht von mir dabei erwischen!


Philipp


----------



## Hermann W. (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Muss man das verstehen??


----------



## Feeder-Freak (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so:
> 
> !
> Du sollst nicht mit Futterkorb angeln, und schon gar nicht mit der Schlaufenmontage!
> ...



|good:#q


Hi,
für den Anfang ist die Montage mit dem AT-Boom gut, ich habe jedoch die Erfahrung gemacht das eine Schlaufen Montage doch um einiges besser ist. Ich hatte weniger Verhedderung, die Bisse waren klarer zu erkennen, die Fische haken sich manchmal selbst und (für bequeme Säcke wie mich) wenn man die Kerb neu befüllen will kann der Korb nicht "abhauen" da er nach 30 cm durch das Schlaufenende gebremst wird|rolleyes.

Ist aber Geschmackssache!#6 

Greetz FF


----------



## Bibbelmann (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*



> ich habe jedoch die Erfahrung gemacht das eine Schlaufen Montage doch um einiges besser ist.



Neenee, lass mal stecken- bloss nicht Schlaufenmontage. Jetzt will er schon feedern. Wo soll das noch hinführen? 

  Das geht alles viel zu schnell.
 Lasst ihn doch erstmal normal angeln  .  

                                     #6


----------



## Angler-Flo (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*

Ich fische immer mit vorgebogenen festen Castingbooms. Habe keine Probleme. Mein Vater hat fexible weiche Castingbooms/Schläuche, die sich mehr oder weniger dem Gewicht des Futterkorbs oder Bleis anpasst. Haben aber beide keine Probleme. 

Ich stimme zu, dass die Bisserkennung wirklich super ist. Da der Fisch die Schnur ohne jeglichen widerstand durch den Casting Boom ziehen kann, sieht man den Biss sofort und eben ohne widerstand. Und macht man noch einen Stopper ein paar cm über das Casting Boom hat man eine gute Selbsthakmontage.

Und durch den STopper wird der Korb auch Abgebremmst und man kann ihn problemlos wieder befüllen.


----------



## derNershofer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*

also ich habe mich für den boom entschlossen 
weil ich in dem gebiet schon erfahrung hab
das mit der schlaufe hört sich auch nicht schlecht an aber da hängt mir zu viel schnur in der gegennd her um
ich werde euch natürlich von meinen ergebniss berichten
derNershofer


----------



## Angler-Flo (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*

Dann Petri Heil, und viel Glück am Wasser.


----------



## RheinBarbe (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*



derNershofer schrieb:


> also ich habe mich für den boom entschlossen
> weil ich in dem gebiet schon erfahrung hab
> das mit der schlaufe hört sich auch nicht schlecht an aber da hängt mir zu viel schnur in der gegennd her um
> ich werde euch natürlich von meinen ergebniss berichten
> derNershofer


 
Probier einfach beides aus und bilde dir deine eigenen Meinung.
Ist besser als sich von jemand eine Meinung "aufzwingen" zu lassen.


----------



## Fabiasven (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*

Hi,
ich benutze am Fluss die Schlaufenmontage und am See das AT Boom. Habe am WE die Erfahrung gemacht das AT im See schöner zu fischen ist. Die schlaufenmontage ist im Fluss bei nem Abriss schneller und günstiger wieder herzustellen. Generell ist die Schlaufenmontage günstiger. Ich mache die Schlaufe dierkt aus der Hauptschnur und benötige lediglich 2 Wirbel.

Gruß


----------



## Tricast (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*

Und wofür brauchst Du 2 Wirbel?

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Fabiasven (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*

Siehe Bild! Ich vertrau dieser Schlaufe in Schlaufe nicht. Ich hänge das Vorfach lieber in einen Wirbel ein. Da ich beim Feedern auch schonmal was größeres dran hatte fühle ich mich da sicherer.


----------



## Andal (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*

Dann traust du aber nur deinen eigenen Knoten nicht. Schlaufe in Schlaufe hält sicher und es tüddelt deutlich weniger, als die lose Verbindung von Wirbel zu Karabiner.

Wenn es nicht halten würde, dann würden Leute wie Schlögl, Weigang, Nudd, Zammataro und all die anderen ja wohl nicht damit fischen!


----------



## Fabiasven (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann traust du aber nur deinen eigenen Knoten nicht. Schlaufe in Schlaufe hält sicher und es tüddelt deutlich weniger, als die lose Verbindung von Wirbel zu Karabiner.
> 
> Wenn es nicht halten würde, dann würden Leute wie Schlögl, Weigang, Nudd, Zammataro und all die anderen ja wohl nicht damit fischen!



Das mag wohl sein, ich bin noch im Anfänger- Stadium und somit meinen Montagen und Knoten gegenüber etwas skeptisch.  Wobei ich sagen muss, daß ich mit dieser art der Montage keine Vertüddelungen hab.


----------



## Koalabaer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Das mag wohl sein, ich bin noch im Anfänger- Stadium und somit meinen Montagen und Knoten gegenüber etwas skeptisch.  Wobei ich sagen muss, daß ich mit dieser art der Montage keine Vertüddelungen hab.



ist doch OK! irgendwann merkte ich,je WENIGER von diesen ANTITÜDELKRAM ich benutzte,je besser wurde es!
Das meinte Andal#h


----------



## derNershofer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln mit futterkorb*

also ich werde nur den boom ausprobieren da wir nur mir einer rute angeln dürfer:v:v:v(dummes jugend zeltlager)
aber ich werde wie gasagt euch berichten
derNershofer


----------

